# help...my RBP has a cloudy eye



## svxrated (Mar 15, 2008)

just moved into a new apartment and brought my 6 RBPs into my new 55 gal tank. not long after putting them in i noticed one of them laying on the bottom not moving much with a real cloudy eye. and idea of what it could be?


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

It could be a burn from ammonia or pH. What is your ammonia level at? Is the pH of the water where you were different from where you are now?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

svxrated said:


> just moved into a new apartment and brought my 6 RBPs into my new 55 gal tank. not long after putting them in i noticed one of them laying on the bottom not moving much with a real cloudy eye. and idea of what it could be?


What was the pH difference between the old setup and the new setup ? How did you acclimate them or did you just dump them in ??? I'm suspecting acid burn.

***Edit -- what Corner said****







I read his after I posted.


----------



## badkarma2010 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cloudy eyes in piranhas are almost always from high ammonia and/or low pH


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree, it definitely sounds like ammonia burn, especially since they've been in a bucket for the move.

Don't worry, it's no big deal. Just provide them with good fresh water in their new tank and a lot of room and it will disappear in no time. Maybe add a little salt during the process to ease the stress on them.
~Taylor~


----------



## svxrated (Mar 15, 2008)

i checked the ammonia level and its a little high. i did put some salt in after i put them in. thanks to everyone for the help. i'm still new to Ps. what are safe water levels for the fish? should i put some melafix or anything in to help him heal?

oh i also forgot that only happened to one of them. should i worry about the same happening to the others?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

svxrated said:


> i checked the ammonia level and its a little high. i did put some salt in after i put them in. thanks to everyone for the help. i'm still new to Ps. what are safe water levels for the fish? should i put some melafix or anything in to help him heal?
> 
> oh i also forgot that only happened to one of them. should i worry about the same happening to the others?


You want the following water parameters:
Ammonia: 0 pppm
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Nitrates: no more than 35 ppm
(ppm means 'parts per million'; the standard measurement for the test kits)

If you didn't let your tank cycle before you put the fish in, do a search in the search bar in the water chemistry forum for the 'nitrogen cycle'...or you can probably even find good articles through Google.

Just bring the ammonia down. Buy some ammonia neutralizer from your local fish store if you have to. The other fish should be fine, as will your cloudy eyed one.
~Taylor~


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with what was said above. 
I had the same issue. I introduced a new Spilo to an Ammonia filled tank...

Water changes and time will handle it...keep feeding to a Minimum if possible as well.

Hope it works out.


----------



## svxrated (Mar 15, 2008)

well my RBP seems to be doing better. thank you to everyone for your help. i'm still new to this so i'll take all the help and advice i can get!


----------

